# couple of trial shots on manual...



## aliclarke86 (8 Dec 2013)

Bridge Nine Springs by aliclarke86, on Flickr


Eva_Runs by aliclarke86, on Flickr


Crystal Bee.. by aliclarke86, on Flickr


Crystal Bee... by aliclarke86, on Flickr

any thoughts


----------



## BigTom (8 Dec 2013)

So some constructive technical crit -

With both the shrimp shots it looks like you either missed focus or were shooting at an angle through the glass, which inevitably leads to softness. Unless they're crops? I'd also say you could have got away with a slightly slower shutter speed than 1/320 in order to reduce the ISO, it's getting pretty grainy at 6400. What lens were they taken with?

Conversely, with the running dog 1/80 is unlikely to be enough to freeze that sort of motion. Try 1/500 or even faster.

With the landscape shot, you've gone for a relatively wide view but focused on the closest bush, leaving much of the rest of the image out of focus which leaves it feeling a bit lopsided. Either try tighter views with narrow depth of field to isolate subjects from the background, or if going for wide view where you want everything in focus, use a smaller aperture (f11 or f16 if possible) and focus about 1/3rd of the way into the scene to maximise depth of field.

Good work jumping into manual mode, it's definitely the best way to learn and all of these look they've been exposed well. Keep shooting!


----------



## aliclarke86 (8 Dec 2013)

Thanks tom exactly what I was after. They are all taken with the 18 - 55 kit lens as I am not flush enough to buy a better one and having only just started to take photos with anything other than my phone . The shrimp shots are not crops but using a screw on macro attachment my friend had with his camera when he sold it to me. It doesn't like to focus. I was taking shots of fish in my other tank before switching to the shrimp and just didn't touch the settings. 

With the bridge I took maybe 20 or 30 shots and all ended up far out of focus. I think my understanding of aperture is a little off so I'm going yo play a lot more with this and try get my head around it.

Again thanks for the pointers it is exactly what I was after 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTom (8 Dec 2013)

Happy to help. Just had a look at the EXIF info and it seems you were using AI autofocus mode for the bridge shot. I'm not really familiar with how Canon AF modes work, but for still subjects try using One-shot AF and selecting the AF point closest to where you want the middle of the focal plane to be. If that fails then go full manual focus. Manual focus (or simply moving the camera backwards and forwards!) is also often your best bet for any sort of macro shot.

Looks to me like AI AF was causing the camera to lock on to whatever was closest. AI AF modes are more for tracking moving objects (birds in flight, sports, dogs, unruly children etc).


----------



## krazypara3165 (9 Dec 2013)

Excellent! its great to see people learning how to use a camera properly. what camera is it if you dont mind me asking?

My two cents...... Tom is spot on with his advice, If you dont mind spending some money I would strongly look into a "going digital - get off auto" photography day lesson. they run them across the country and its brilliant to get to grips with your camera. I did one a few years back and I now make a living on the side doing photography


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Dec 2013)

Its only entry level eos 1100d with kit lens I got on the cheap from a friend who was upgrading. I didn't realise how much of a difference moving from point and click would make though 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## krazypara3165 (9 Dec 2013)

Brilliant! its a fantastic hobby, but beware........ Once you get the bug it becomes very expensive! if i ever had to add what i have spent on photography equipment over the years it would make me cry!!!!!


----------



## aliclarke86 (19 Dec 2013)

couple more different location very rainy and dark....


pump house 1 by aliclarke86, on Flickr


gate by aliclarke86, on Flickr


rock_pile by aliclarke86, on Flickr


----------



## aliclarke86 (19 Dec 2013)

These are attempts at getting the depth of field right. I think I got closer .....

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## NatureBoy (19 Dec 2013)

nice exposure on the "window frame" shot, like it


----------



## Edvet (3 Jan 2014)

Which exif viewer are you using Tom, i can't seem to find one which can work rightclicking on a pic in windows 7 64 bit?


----------



## BigTom (4 Jan 2014)

Edvet said:


> Which exif viewer are you using Tom, i can't seem to find one which can work rightclicking on a pic in windows 7 64 bit?


 

I use a Chrome extension called EXIF Reader. Although for Flikr you have to click through to the main image page and then look at the info tab for the shot there. I may also have downloaded these in order to look at the expanded EXIF, I can't remember.


----------



## Edvet (4 Jan 2014)

kk thx


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Jul 2014)

Still can't get focus right for macro shots...


 I do like this PIC though 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (11 Jul 2014)

There is a slight  chance the AF system creates this mistake. Google "backfocus".
Next point is macro's have a tiny depth of field, so you have to focus on the important bits, like the eyes. The larger the diafragma the smaller the field of depth, using a flash or extra lights allow to decrease the diafragma thus increasing the depth of field. (same with increasing the iso, allowing smaller F numbers)
Shooting through aqaurium glas is difficult, the more you can shoot at right angles, the better the pic will be.
Small movements back to front and back will move the tiny focusplane, like when you are squatted, if possible use a tripod or something to lean your camera on.
What's the make of camera and lens?


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Jul 2014)

Both canon. I am manual focusing as the auto really is a pain, I went and got a proper tripod yesterday as I have been using an ironing board  I will try again this evening when the sun goes down :&) thanks for the tips though Ed

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (11 Jul 2014)

Sorry, i wasnt clear: what camera and lens type


----------



## James O (11 Jul 2014)

For landscape images you might find reading up on hyperfocal distances helpful.

Also lenses play a big part.  Bokeh (the pleasing out of focus patterning) is hard to achieve at higher f/stop numbers - f/4 is about the limit for me as everything behind the focal point just looks out of focus rather than that dreamy quality.

Interestingly There are 3 possible combinations of f/stop, ISO and shutter speed for correct exposure of every image  But not all of them work due to, for example speed of subject


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Jul 2014)

Ah well I'm not in best position lens wise, I don't think I will get much better than these macros. I have an 1100d with kit 18 - 55mm lens and my friend (I got it from second hand) had a little screw on macro I can only go as low as f/5.6. I am pretty happy with my shots though  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (11 Jul 2014)

James O said:


> 3 possible combinations of f/stop, ISO and shutter speed for correct exposure of every image


 I think there ar far more possibilities, per image every f stop can be used, just at different shutterspeeds, and that is at just one iso.....


----------



## Sacha (11 Jul 2014)

Get the 1.8 50mm prime lens. Best thing you can get for your canon. Can be bought quite cheap from China.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290550875927 

This is a quality piece of kit and well worth the monies.


----------



## James O (11 Jul 2014)

Edvet said:


> I think there ar far more possibilities, per image every f stop can be used, just at different shutterspeeds, and that is at just one iso.....



That's true but try shooting f/22 at 100/s in low light   I'm talking about theoretical perfect exposure.  Other images can work but are not considered perfect at time of capture.  Sadly digital has spawned a billion altered images instead of perfect ones.  photographers can be sloppy now as never before and the fudge it on the computer screen.   I've been to 6 friends weddings where the tog shoots JPEG on full auto, with a kit lens, has no backup body, has even had to borrow my batteries, where my images as a guest have even ended up in the album  [rant off]

Ali, as my old school film buddy says 'keep on playing with it' -btw he doesn't get innuendo [DOUBLEPOST=1405070548][/DOUBLEPOST]





Sacha said:


> Get the 1.8 50mm prime lens. Best thing you can get for your canon.
> 
> This is a quality piece of kit and well worth the monies.




Yeah the mk 1 spawned the name 'nifty fifty'


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Jul 2014)

Oh I play an awfull lot (lol) and read a lot but theory and practice.... Ha I am off to south end of the lake district tomorrow so time for some landscape trials  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacha (11 Jul 2014)

Enjoy it. Hope the weather is ok for you.


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Jul 2014)

Thankyou  As do I but not holding out to much hope. It never has been on past visits 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## James O (11 Jul 2014)

Try not to use the lens at either end of its f/stop range unless it's a prime lens. Zooms are optimised across their range but can't be perfect.

A you tried aperture and time modes?  The manual describes it better than I can but they are great steps toward fully manual


----------



## Edvet (11 Jul 2014)

James O said:


> perfect exposure


 Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, perfection is very subjective i think


----------

